# Protect Your Morel Spots!



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

I seen this posted on Morel.com
Somewhat funny but with quite a bit of truth to
it.
I see posts every year very similar, I showed a friend a spot
which he agreed to keep secret but found him there
with 2 other friends last week.:yikes:...

*http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7991715/*


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

now thats funny!!


----------



## KC R&M (Jan 12, 2011)

LOL!:lol:


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

jondahighlander said:


> now thats funny!!


Looks like you took care of that problem! lol


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

That's why my walking stick is a 2 inch cedar bat! For those quick swats at peeps grabbing my fungi! Lmao... its also a good poke vault for getting across creeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

